# Pure Wings 2 ersetzen durch Silent Wings 3?



## JLN (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die beQuiet Silent Loop 280 zugelegt und bin auch sehr zu frieden mit den Temparaturen. Allerdings hört man die Lüfter schon sehr, da mein restlicher Pc unhörbar ist.
Auf der Aio Wakü sind Pure Wings 2 montiert und als ich den Pc Fachman fragt ob sie Silent Wings 3 Lüfter da haben, sagte er du möchtest die ja wohl nicht für die Wakü und ich hab darauf hin ja gesagt, da ich davon ausgehe das sie leiser und leistungsfähiger sind. Er meinte nur die sind dafür nicht gedacht und kam mir mit dem Argument, dass Sie nicht so ein hohen Luftdruck erzeugen.
Aber auf der beQuiet Seite steht sogar, dass die SW's 3 ein Luftdruck von 1.08 haben und die PW's 2 von 0.76 haben, jedoch ist das Fördervolumen von den SW's 3 gering schlechter.

Jetzt meine Frage auf was kommt es mehr an, einen Radiator kühl zu halten ich würde spontan sagen die Silent Wings 3 sind besser dafür und leiser dazu, was sagt ihr?

LG


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2017)

Die Pure Wings der Silent Loop haben zwei riesige Nachteile:

- sie bewegen kaum Luft durch den Radi, weil sie bei widerstand stark einbrechen und nicht abdichten
- sie haben einen "schlechten" Regelbereich, da sie recht hochtourig sind.

Bei der SL240 konnte ich durch einsatz der NF-F12 massive Verbesserung gegenüber den Pure Wings 2 erreichen. Vor allem in niedrigen Bereichen.

Mit den SW3 wirst du auch schon eine Verbesserung erzielen könnten, alternativ nimmst du die eLoops oder A14

PS. Dein PC Fachmann erzielt zum Teil Mist


----------



## JLN (8. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Alternativ nimmst du die eLoops oder A14
> 
> PS. Dein PC Fachmann erzielt zum Teil Mist



Wir reden von diesen eLoops hier oder? Und wie sieht die Geräuschentsicklung aus?

Und ja das hab ich meiner Freundin auch dierekt gesagt, als wir raus gingen  da mir das sofort aufgefallen ist, dass der Luftdruck höher ist, jedoch hat es mich schon verunsichert.

LG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2017)

Ich rate für den Anwendungsfall zu diesen Lüftern:
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JLN (8. Februar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich rate für den Anwendungsfall zu diesen Lüftern:
> Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




Und wieso grade die? Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Februar 2017)

Leise, riesiger Regelbereich, hoher Durchsatz,  hoher Druck.
Dazu keinerlei PWM-Klackern, Noctua halt. BeQuiet Lüfter
sind bei mir "raus", Die SW3 haben metallische Nebengeräusche,
SW2 klackern unerträglich

Die eLoops sind zwar von den Leistungswerten noch besser,
aber mir brummen meine zu doll. Ist aber auch was feines, kostet
aber knapp das doppelte der Noctua.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Februar 2017)

JLN schrieb:


> Wir reden von diesen eLoops hier oder? Und wie sieht die Geräuschentsicklung aus?
> 
> Und ja das hab ich meiner Freundin auch dierekt gesagt, als wir raus gingen  da mir das sofort aufgefallen ist, dass der Luftdruck höher ist, jedoch hat es mich schon verunsichert.
> 
> LG



Der max. statische Druck, der bei Lüftern angeben ist, sagt nur bei wie viel Gegendruck das Fördervolumen auf 0 sinkt. Heißt wenn das Hindernis (in dem Fall der Radiator) ein mechanischen Widerstand bietet, der über diesem Wert liegt, kann der Lüfter keine Luft mehr dadurch schieben.
Diese Zahl gilt aber nur für die maximalen RPM. Man kann daraus nicht ablesen, wie sie sich dieser bei sinkenden RPM verhält, da unterscheiden sie sich die Lüfter voneinander (druckstabilität). Ein Lüfter A kann bei 50% RPM vlt nur noch 20% des Gegendrucks bewältigen, ein Lüfter B vlt noch 50%. Pure Wings gehören eher zur Kategorie A 

Lüfter mit kleinen Flügeln und großen Zwischenräumen befördern in der Regel mehr Luft (freistehend), brechen bei Gegendruck aber deutlicher ein.

Für die Kühlleistung ist letztlich nur das Fördervolumen (es bringt nicht, wenn der Lüfter mehr Druck bewältigt als nötig, dafür aber weniger Fördervolumen hat) verantwortlich, das durch den Radiator gelangt....um das genau zu wissen bräuchte man also 1. den Widerstand den der Radiator darstellt und 2. die Kennlinie des Lüfters (ich kenne bis auf die 140er eLoops kein Modell wo die angegeben wird^^).
Da man beides nicht hat, muss sich etwas auf Erfahrung und Gefühl verlassen. Die SL-Radiatoren haben nur 30mm und 15-16 FPI, da braucht es keinen extreme Druck - Pure Wings 2 sind dann aber eigentlich doch zu wenig


----------



## JLN (8. Februar 2017)

Gut vielen dank für die ganzen Infos, ich denke ich werde mir mal für meinen Radiator 2 der Noc P14 kaufen und sie mal testen für mich ist halt die Lautstärke wichtig, da meine Kühlleistung selbst mit den Krüppel Wings 2 recht gut ist. Ca 55°C-60°C bei Last.


----------



## Chimera (8. Februar 2017)

Ich nutze die SW3 an 2 AIOs, einmal der Silent Loop 120 (dort die 120mm PWM High Speed) und einmal der A80 (dort die 140mm PWM High Speed) und grad im Vergleich zu den Pure Wings ein recht ordentliche Verbesserung. Zumal dein super Fachmann wohl vergessen hat zu erwähnen: BQ hat die SW3 ja explizit auf Radiatoren hin angepasst, bzgl. der Befestigung und dem Druckaufbau (wenn man dem so sagen kann). Man kann übrigens auch die Shadow Wings und SW2 anbringen, wobei man bei diesen dan ndoch bissel mehr basteln muss. Vielfach wird einem erzählt, dass wegen der runden Rahmenform die SW schlecht für Radis seien, doch dem ist nicht so. Klar, ein mega Leistungswunder sind sie keinesfalls, aber besser als so manch anderer "angeblich leistungsfähigere" Lüfi sind sie schon  Hab sie mit div. Lüfis verglichen (ist halt gut, wenn man ne ganze Kiste voller Lüfis daheim rumliegen hat  ) und bin am Ende bei den SW3 geblieben, da sie nen tollen Kompro aus Lautstärke und Leistung bieten.
Mittlerweile bin ich jedoch auch sicher, dass man die High Speed Version wirklich nur dann braucht, wenn man extremes OC betreiben will oder aber in nem Dachstuhl wohnt, wo es im Sommer 40-50°C warm wird  Ich kaufte sie ja auch wegen der Reserve, doch seit ich sah, dass sie selbst unter Volllast niemals in so nen hohen Bereich kommen... naja, hät ich auch die normalen nehmen können


----------



## Shutterfly (10. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei der SL240 konnte ich durch einsatz der NF-F12 massive Verbesserung gegenüber den Pure Wings 2 erreichen.



Aber nur in der Leistungskurve. In der Optik sind die F12 noch immer ein Totalausfall. Keine Ahnung wieso die so ein Farbprofil gewählt haben. 

Keine Ahnung mit welcher Gehäuse-Farbe das damals harmonieren sollte. Neon? Weiß? Schwarz? Sieht auf einem schwarzen Radiator wie ein schrecklicher Fremdkörper aus. Für mich total unverständlich


----------



## taglicht (10. Februar 2017)

Die harmonieren am besten mit ner Flasche von dem "Ist-mir-scheißegal"-Fusel und ner Augenbinde. 

Ich würde jedenfalls auch die SW3 nehmen. Highspeed ist da in der Regel auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Aber nur in der Leistungskurve. In der Optik sind die F12 noch immer ein Totalausfall. Keine Ahnung wieso die so ein Farbprofil gewählt haben.
> 
> Keine Ahnung mit welcher Gehäuse-Farbe das damals harmonieren sollte. Neon? Weiß? Schwarz? Sieht auf einem schwarzen Radiator wie ein schrecklicher Fremdkörper aus. Für mich total unverständlich



Soll ja leute geben, die ihren Rechner nutzen und nicht anglotzen...davon ab schonmal was von Corporate Identity gehört?

Im übrigen weiß ich nichts, was die Optik (geschmackssache) mit der meiner Aussage zu tun hat, bei es einfach darum ging, dass die Pure Wings die SL unnötig limitieren.
 Spar dir das also das typische Noctuafarb-Bashing, alter Hut!


----------



## Lava303 (24. Februar 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Leise, riesiger Regelbereich, hoher Durchsatz,  hoher Druck.
> Dazu keinerlei PWM-Klackern, Noctua halt. BeQuiet Lüfter
> sind bei mir "raus", Die SW3 haben metallische Nebengeräusche,
> SW2 klackern unerträglich
> ...



Interessant. Die einen schwören auf die Silent Wings, die anderen wiederum verteufeln sie.


----------



## Chimera (24. Februar 2017)

Lava303 schrieb:


> Interessant. Die einen schwören auf die Silent Wings, die anderen wiederum verteufeln sie.



Das hat und wird auch immer einen guten Grund geben: kein einziger Mensch auf diesem Planeten hört Geräusche exakt gleich wie ein anderer. Drum, wenn man es mal explizit sagen will, ist jede Empfehlung anhand des "Geräusches" eigentlich totaler Bullshit. Kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, ist halt leider Gottes so. Drum ist die einzig vernünftige und auch logische Empfehlung (die aber leider nur selten gemacht wird), wenn zum millionsten Male gefragt wird "Welchen leisen Lüfter empfehlt ihr": guckt dir das Round-Up von DerKabelbinder an und bilde dir selbst ein urteil, denn er hat sich die Mühe gemacht und Soundfiles erstellt, ergo kann sich jeder selbst mal ein ohr voll holen.
Leider ist dies für einige halt noch immer viiiiiel zu viel Arbeit, drum wird halt min. 1x pro Woche wieder und wieder ein und dieselbe Frage gestellt, die auch imemr und imemr wieder mit denselben Antworten endet  Manche machen es halt auch eher wie ich, bestellen oder leihen sich ein paar Modelle und testen dann selber, denn im Case und in der Wohnung kann sich ein Geräusch nochmals ganz anders verhalten, doch dies setzt halt auch bissel Initiative voraus und ein gewisses Interesse. Naja und warum die einen den XY mögen und andere den YZ, ist halt auch ein Teil Geschmackssache  Wäre doch hundeöde, wenn wir alle dieselben Lüfis nutzen würden, weil wir alle alles gleich sehen, gleich hören und gleich schmecken. Dann gibt es 3x täglich graue Pampe zum essen, da es eh allen gleich schmeckt, dazu graue Kleidung... (erinnert mich grad bissel an Momo  ).
Man sieht also, es existiert keine Allgemeinregel oder-aussage, dass dieser oder jener die Eierlegendewollmilchsau von Lüfi ist, denn so etwas existiert nun mal leider (noch?) nicht. Drum dürfen wir uns auch leider Gottes weiterhin darauf einstellen, dass im fröhlichen Wochentakt immer wieder danach gefragt wird


----------



## Lava303 (25. Februar 2017)

Ich hab keine Frage gestellt, das war ne Feststellung (daher der Punkt und kein Fragezeichen am Satzende). Denn darum hab ich auch nicht die Silent Wings für 25 Euro das Stück gekauft (wie ich es im anderen Thread geschrieben hatte), sondern die von Nanoxia für 10 Euro das Stück, weil die schon unhörbar sind, zumindest für meine Ohren. 
Aber hätte ich nun eine Frage gestellt, wäre vermutlich keine Antwort gekommen, weil ich mir ja alle tausend Themen genau durchlese um zu erfahren dass der Kabelverknoter dbzgl. ein Round-Up Thema erstellt hat. Mir fehlt einfach die nötige Zeit hierfür, da ich auch noch ne Frau habe die gefüttert werden will.


----------



## Chimera (25. Februar 2017)

Lava303 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Frage gestellt, das war ne Feststellung (daher der Punkt und kein Fragezeichen am Satzende). Denn darum hab ich auch nicht die Silent Wings für 25 Euro das Stück gekauft (wie ich es im anderen Thread geschrieben hatte), sondern die von Nanoxia für 10 Euro das Stück, weil die schon unhörbar sind, zumindest für meine Ohren.
> Aber hätte ich nun eine Frage gestellt, wäre vermutlich keine Antwort gekommen, weil ich mir ja alle tausend Themen genau durchlese um zu erfahren dass der Kabelverknoter dbzgl. ein Round-Up Thema erstellt hat. Mir fehlt einfach die nötige Zeit hierfür, da ich auch noch ne Frau habe die gefüttert werden will.




War jetzt auch nicht auf dich bezogen oder an dich gerichtet, sondern eher ne Ergänzung zu deiner Feststellung  Musste einfach mal raus, denn eins verstehe ich bis heute nicht: warum Leute immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen, wenn sie die Antwort eh aus einem der vielen Threads herauspicken können. Ist doch so, es läuft immer(!) auf dieselben Lüfis raus, wobei sich der Grossteil eh nur für einen der 3-4 bekannten Hersteller entscheidet, ergo sind solche Fragethreads ja eigentlich obsolet.
Ok, Zeit ist ein Argument, da stimme ich dir schon ein Stück weit(!) zu, wobei dies ja nicht auf alle zutrifft. Viele sind einfach nur zu bequem, denn anscheinend haben sie schon genügend Zeit, um 4-6h am Tag zu zocken, aber eben nicht, um mal 10-15min in nem Forum zu gucken oder die Sufu zu nutzen. Aber eben, solche Krankheiten wird man leider kaum los...


----------



## Tra6zon (26. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch die Noctua Lüfter auf meiner MasterLiquid Pro 240 und war völlig zufrieden mit der Leistung/Kühlung.
Jedoch hat mich die Farbe dann auch nach einer Weile gestört und ich hab mir dann die Silent Wings 3 zugelegt. TOP!
Leise und stark.

Kann ich dir auch empfehlen 

Hier zwei Bilder zum vergleichen:


----------



## Lava303 (27. Februar 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> War jetzt auch nicht auf dich bezogen oder an dich gerichtet, sondern eher ne Ergänzung zu deiner Feststellung  Musste einfach mal raus, denn eins verstehe ich bis heute nicht: warum Leute immer wieder die gleiche Frage stellen, wenn sie die Antwort eh aus einem der vielen Threads herauspicken können. Ist doch so, es läuft immer(!) auf dieselben Lüfis raus, wobei sich der Grossteil eh nur für einen der 3-4 bekannten Hersteller entscheidet, ergo sind solche Fragethreads ja eigentlich obsolet.
> Ok, Zeit ist ein Argument, da stimme ich dir schon ein Stück weit(!) zu, wobei dies ja nicht auf alle zutrifft. Viele sind einfach nur zu bequem, denn anscheinend haben sie schon genügend Zeit, um 4-6h am Tag zu zocken, aber eben nicht, um mal 10-15min in nem Forum zu gucken oder die Sufu zu nutzen. Aber eben, solche Krankheiten wird man leider kaum los...



Im Prinzip war das schon auf mich bezogen, sonst hättest mich vermutlich nicht zitiert.  Denn ich gehöre auch gerne zur faulen Fraktion und frage lieber explizit nach als mich durch tausend Threads durchzuwurschteln.  ....aber egal, keine Lust noch länger darauf rumzureiten. Auf jedenfall bin ich froh noch einmal hier reingeschaut zu haben, hat meine Kaufentscheidung um viele Euros erspart.


----------

